# Writing Commissions (0/3 Slots)



## UncleRippu (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello there, I like money. I also like writing, and I'd be very happy to do some writing for all of you in exchange for money. I have about 3-4 years experience on sites like this very website, as well as Archive of Our Own (Same username, UncleRippu) but since AO3 doesn’t allow people to advertise commissions on their site, understandably, I have to advertise on other sites like Eka's as well as word of mouth advertising!

I’m in my 20s, but due to things like the current housing status of the US and me being a young autistic person, I still live with my parents; and I can’t get a job outside of the house due to my mother being immunocompromised, so writing commissions are my current source of income, so I’d be really happy if y’all threw me a bone!

SFW Writing

*Will Do:*
-Any species
-Canon characters
-Original characters (note: please provide art of any OCs)
-Canon/OC and Canon/Canon
-Any fandom

*Won’t Do*
-Nothing! I’ll write about anything!


NSFW Writing

*Will Do:*
-Any ship
-Most kinks/fetishes
-Any character/fandom
-OCs (note: please provide art of any OCs)

*Won’t Do:*
-Female predators in vore
-Scat
-Eproctophilia
-Unbirth
-’Hyper’ fetishes
-Pregnant prey in vore
-Cock vore

*Examples of Previous Commissions*
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cqHKBpbuEfiQH9PucaPsgQ6XDJridTatVfFvkxv6RhE/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Hwhr6AuGC-7msX4-e7m7S18DA-JpTSC96svrJD7TLm8/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vTUchYxmtSY4sImDqJgata5bTmKBIY4oKdgrxHwrNcg/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DxgXLvsOehaBVxI6iltgxUnXpE9pbVo5YVYLHSViecw/edit?usp=sharing

*Pricing*
Pricing is 5 dollars per page. I take cash up front, and I accept payment through paypal, paypal.me/unclerippu.

*Contact*
Email me at unclerippualt@gmail.com,  or DM me on tumblr (unclerippuascension for SFW and unclerippuindulgence for NSFW). If you want to post your commission to any account you have (FA, Eka's, DeviantArt, etc) then you must credit me.


----------



## UncleRippu (Oct 30, 2021)

bump


----------



## UncleRippu (Apr 18, 2022)

bump


----------



## UncleRippu (Jul 11, 2022)

bump


----------



## UncleRippu (Aug 20, 2022)

bumpity


----------



## UncleRippu (Sep 22, 2022)

bump


----------



## UncleRippu (Oct 28, 2022)

bump


----------

